# Database Discussions > Microsoft Access >  Error when opening MDE (which includes Access97 runtime) in Office 2007

## mvanreek

Hello.
I build an application for a client in Access97 and gave them the MDE version which includes the Access97-runtime (because they have an Office (2007) version without Access).
When they try to open the MDE-file, the get the error:

"You can not convert or activate a MDE file" (my translation of the original error, in Dutch:
"U kunt een MDE bestand niet converteren of activeren.")

When I tried to install it on a PC with Office-2010 Starter Ed. (which is without Access), it worked fine.
Could anyone explain me what is the reason for the error, and how to solve it? By the way: I can not convert the application from Access97 to a newer version (like Acces2007),because I only have the Access97-runtime, and because the client doesn't have Access, I have to include it in my installer-file.

----------


## GolferGuy

You can download the Access 2007 runtime for free and distribute it freely to your customer.  Here is the link to the download site:
http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/e...displaylang=en

----------


## mvanreek

Thank you for you advice GolfGuy. I once tried to do a conversion to Access2000, but the automatic conversion of Access2000 gave me some errors, so I'm afraid it will be a lot of manual work. I read VBA of Ac.97 differs much from that of later versions, and my program has lots of VBA in it. And e.g. in Ac.97 you had to program you combo-boxes manually (with an event), while in later versions it is a standard control. But if I would do the conversion to Ac.2007, could you give me an estimation of how much time it would take?

----------


## GolferGuy

I have been working with Access since release 1.1 and I have NEVER had to spend any time doing a conversion.  This is because I have never had a problem with a conversion with Access.  I have just opened the old Access database with the new release of Access, answered OK (or Yes) to the conversion message, and the conversion was done.  

My suggestion at this point is to do the conversion to 2007.  Then, if there are any problems that you can not handle, ask for help with those problems.

I do not believe you will have any problems.  But if you do, converting the database to Access XP first, then converting that XP database to 2007 *should* take care of most, if not all problems.  But try, on your own machine, the conversion to Access 2007 first.

Be sure to have a backup copy of the Access 97 database before doing any conversions.  SAFETY FIRST with backups!

----------

